# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Orbiter, freeware space flight simulator program, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - orbit.medphys.ucl.ac.uk

orbiter-forum.com

youtube.com/orbitersim

facebook.com/orbitersim

Orbiter on Wikipedia

Developer - Martin Schweiger

Virtual Reality

----------


## Airicist

Orbiter 2016: Mojave Spaceport to Edwards AFB

Published on Nov 22, 2016




> Presenting the Antelope Valley high-resolution addon texture pack for Orbiter 2016.

----------

